# Today was sure a foggy one...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thank goodness I was on familiar waters and my GPS worked as advertised.
Mike


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey I been there!!!!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Hey Mike, I once had a GPS like that ... Waypoint Fog: "follow the wire, follow the wire, ..."


----------

